#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-03-23
<Orlando> Hola, en ubuntu soy totalmente analfabeta
<Orlando> pero me gustaria conocer para montar un servidor para una lan
<Orlando> web, impresion, archivos, dominio
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-03-27
<YNE> HOLA
<YNE> NO PUEDO ENTRAR A UBUNTU TENGO UN ERROR DE ENERGIA...ALGUIEN PUEDE AYUDARME POR FA
<YNE> HEY......HAY ALGUIEN ALLE
<YNE> HOLA
<YNE> NECESITO UN APPOYO..... MI COMPUT NO ENTRA DEFINITIVAMENTE EN EL SISTEMMA PORQUE PRESENTE UN ERROR DE ENEGIA
<YNE> POR FAVOR SI ALGUIEN PUEDE RESPONDER ESCRIBA A MI CORREO CHICALINDALINDA@GMAIL.COM, GRACIAS
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-03-23
<HerbertWest> Buenas, alguien para charlar
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-03-24
<HerbertWest> Increible que en todo centro america no exista desarrollo libre de software
<HerbertWest> Me espere todo el dia, para charlar con alguien
